# Question for you AV lovers out there....



## phill (Jul 2, 2020)

I've recently found that my 19 year old Yamaha DSP-E800 processor has started to fade, the left rear channel isn't working so I'm looking for a replacement..  I have it setup so that the processor whilst only handling the rear, center and sub channels of my 5.1 surround sound, the fronts are dealt with my Linn Kolector and two LK140 power amps, bi wired and bi amp'ed.  

If you where looking for a new AV amp, what sort of model would you go for?

I'm leaning towards a Denon or Arcam model.  Not sure on price yet but I'd like to get something that would be fit for what I'd like to do later on, kinda of future proof it if you like  

The thing is, rather than having 4 boxes now to do maybe two jobs, I was wondering about replacing with an AV amp, then just running everything through it.  I see the latest models support 17 billion speakers and have a lot of HDMI inputs and a few outputs as well, bonus   I'm just interested in finding out what others use for their cinema at home amp wise and what made them choose, that particular model or make...

Answers below would be lovely


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 3, 2020)

I'd keep an eye out for nice Yamaha, Denon, Sony, or Onkyo units available used. Both of my receivers (a Yamaha HTR-5830 and a Denon AVR-1909) were either yard sale or thrift store finds. The Yamaha does have quite a bit of hiss (probably just needs new caps; it's 15 years old), and the Denon works perfectly and sounds great.

The AVR-1909 has a bunch of HDMI inputs and one output.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 3, 2020)

Cambridge \ Marantz is a option too you being in the UK.

I have had enough of the newer A/V's they just fail sooner which 1/2 the time is due to the HDMI board.  Just sold a Yamaha RX-V850 and soon after a Yamaha RX-V1050 to our landlord, they just had bad bulbs in them and just needed a clean and touch up.  

The higher up you go with these newer receivers the more there is to go wrong with them. It help some with you being in the UK but they tend to get hot.

If you just want 5.1 and cheap you have the Yamaha RX-V371 and above, and can pick on up cheap with a bit of waiting. But kinda depends how far you wonna go down this rabbit hole.

I ended up getting a cheap A/V unit for the TV \ PC and for my music i use the simpler Yamaha stuff older 90's stuff.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 3, 2020)

I have a NAD, I like it. Good steering, I have a Monitor Audio sub, the avr has good extension. I would like to use a power amp with it at some point, just so my mains have a little more beef.


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks guys for the replies...  

Well I've been considering to spend about £1000 on a replacement unit for the system..  When I bought the Linn setup and that was somewhere in the region of £3000 just for the amps and Yamaha processor, which I had/have no regrets spending on because they have been faultless till now.  I think nearly 19/20 years service you can't complain at 

I've been looking at Richer Sounds in the UK, some great prices and I've shopped there plenty of times, great place to go.  Bought my first separates system there, man was that a wake up call!!  Nad 310, Marantz CD63 and a pair of Mission 731's...  Loved it   Then I had the bug.... lol
But I digress...

Ideally for the replacement, I'm looking at 5.1 surround, at the moment there's nothing else that I would be able to have really due to the room size and my little 16 month old monkey running around the place   When I move home however...  I might try to do something different...  Still...

I was toying with spending a little more at some point and getting one of the newer Arcam units, they've discontinued the AV amp I was looking at, but I think if I have the options to upgrade and to bi amp/bi wire again that would be great.
I do wonder however if I would need to change my front speakers because they are 4ohm and the surrounds are 8ohm, I wasn't 100% sure if the amp would like having different ohm'd speakers connected?  What are you guys thoughts??


----------



## AsRock (Jul 3, 2020)

Well first of all i would not get rid of the Lin or older speakers,  could be some real secondhand value their even if broken. Some of it is worth a small fortune.

Well places like Richer Sounds should have a test room, start making appointments and have them swap out some AV's for you, although i am pretty sure your going be paying more though one of those places.  But might be worth it and if any thing goes wrong with it you should not have to mail it haha.

Back in the up to 90's to me amplifier's brands were all over the place sound wise, today it seems that for the most part have a set sound.

For example the Yamaha stuff i find it has more grunt and is much more present at high volumes and Marantz has more detailed top end but lacks on the extended bass.

I have moved away from the Yamaha sound so many times all to come back to it, each to their own.

4-8Ohm should be a none issue.


One thing i do do as these A/V's pretty hot will have a fail point ( Cough Yamaha RX-A820 \ ONKYO's)  were the DSP chips get so hot they fail one way or another.  I use a 180mm fan on a USB hub just to keep a air flow.

Grats on the little one.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 3, 2020)

I’ll straight trade you if you want


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 3, 2020)

Why don't you stay with Yamaha and get whatever your budget allows their receivers are known for creating excellent sound stages.


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks again for some more feed back guys...  Busy last couple hours at work!

Well I'm not sure I'd even sell the hi-fi to be honest @AsRock simply because I could use it else where and the Linn kit is well, 100% working to my knowledge!  It might well be old but ....  I love the sound.

Sound is very much like that isn't it?  You find something good and you try something else but eventually you always go back to whatever you prefer or love the sound of  

I'm not set on a piece of kit yet to be honest, I've been just looking around at prices, what I get for the cash and then deciding is that what I really would like to do or not lol  I know I'd like something a bit beefy, because much like a car or anything, why run it at 95% when you can just let it do it's thing around 50%...  But, here's a few links I've been looking at just for sharing really 









						Arcam | Product Range | View our range from Solo products to HDA, FMJ and more
					

Putting together a high performance music or movie system can be highly satisfying experience. It presents the opportunity to tailor a system to yo...




					www.arcam.co.uk
				












						Yamaha RXV685 (Black)
					

With voice integration, Dolby Vision, Dolby Atmos compatibility and renowned Yamaha sound, the Yamaha RXV685 leads the field. The voice of the future – control by AlexaWith Alexa voice control integration, if you want something, all you have to do is ask.




					www.richersounds.com
				












						Denon AVRX3600 (Black)
					

”Another winning amplifier from Denon. ” ’What Hi-Fi?’ 2019 Product of the Year.




					www.richersounds.com
				




I don't really do a budget as such because I try to get what I'd like first time around so if that means I spend a little more cash to get what I'd like then so be it


----------



## AsRock (Jul 4, 2020)

hope that HDMI keeps cooler, although you are in the UK so that will help.

Well set the Lin up as a secondary system for your music ).  What speakers you have ?, i ask as foam reflex one corrode over time and some time's rubber ones, how ever it's all fixable.

I do wounder if that DSP chip over heats still or not.



			https://www.stereolife.pl/images/testy/yamaharxv685/w/YamahaRXV685-03w.jpg
		


Yamaha aventage is Yamaha's higher class AV's how ever the low end can be built  like the range your looking at ( example the yamaha aventage RX-A680).  But the RX-A1080 is designed differently.  Liston to them in RS hopefully they have them both and see which you like,  btw take your own music that you know too.

What the difference is with the RX-V685 and the RX-A680 i do not know, so some research is required there how ever i would not be surprised if they are both the same internally.

Might require a divorce








						Yamaha RXA1080 (Black)
					

Shop for Yamaha RXA1080 Black Dolby Atmos AV Receiver with Richer Sounds for expert advice and lowest prices guaranteed




					www.richersounds.com
				





Do your research, get that listening time in.

Other thoughts is last years model is typically cheaper too.

Denon i have always like them for dance music, Marantz more for the classical\ vocal and yamaha always beats all for me as i like them more for rock music even more so Metallica's Black Album.  As for Arcam and Cambridge it's just been way to long over 18 years now.


----------

